# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  پردازش تصویر در هوش مصنوعی

## jigool

با سلام خدمت  اساتید ارجمند و تبریک سال نو 
متاسفانه من پروژه پردازش تصویر در هوش مصنوعی را انتخواب کرده ام و مطلب مفیدی در اینترنت پپیدا نکرده ام (پروژه های پولی 2-3 مورد هست ما بقی تکراری می باشد)خواهشمند است چنانپه مطلبی در این ضمینه دارید در این تاپیک ارسال کنید متشکرم 
(لازم به ذکر می باشد ادمین محترم قبل از ایجاد این تاپیک اینجانب در وب سایت شما و در سایت های دیگر سرچ کرده ام و به نتیجه ای دست پیدا نکرده ام!!!)
متشکرم

----------


## jigool

برای مثال یکی از وب سایت های که به نظر اینجانب در این باره خوب  کار کرده بود وب سایت ذیل است که البته پولی می باشد !!!!
http://espinad.com/blog/arasshop/889162
ولی عنوان های کاربده در این پروژه 
فهرست:   چكيده:
*فصل اول*
   مقدمه:
   كاربردهاي پردازش تصوير:
   صنعت:
   هواشناسي:
   كشاورزي:
   علوم نظامي و امنيتي:
   نجوم و فضا نوردي:
   پزشكي:
   فناوريهاي علمي:
   باستان شناسي:
   تبليغات:
   سينما:
   اقتصاد:
   روانشناسي:
   زمين شناسي :
*فصل دوم*
   پردازش تصوير
   مرحله اول ( دريافت تصوير ورودي ):
   مرحله دوم ( پيش پردازش تصوير ):
   مرحله سوم ( پردازش تصوير ):
   مرحله چهارم ( آناليز تصوير ):
   انواع پردازش تصوير:
   مقادير  پيكسلها:
   دقت تصوير:.
   روشهاي پردازش تصاوير
   بخش بندي سطح خاكستري ( Gray-Level Slicing )
   عمليات مختلف بر روي تصاوير:
   جمع دو تصوير:
   مكمل كردن تصوير:
   ميانگين گيري از تصوير:
   :(Image restoration)ترميم تصوير
   نواري شدن(باندي شدن):
   خطوط از جا افتاده ( خطا در تصوير):
   هيستوگرام تصوير:
   بالا بردن دقت عكس:
   ارتقاي تصوير و عملگر كانولوشن:
   تعديل هيستوگرام:
   افزايش تباين از طريق امتداد اعداد ( DN) پيكسلها:
   فيلتر كردن تصوير:
   اعمال فيلتر تصوير در MATLAB
   ايجاد فيلتر دلخواه:
   طراحي فيلتر:
   طراحي فيلتر ميانگين ماتريس مربعي:
   طراحي فيلتر ميانگين با ماتريس گرد:
   طراحي فيلتر پايين گذر گوسي:
   طراحي فيلتر لاپلاس:
   طراحي فيلتر لاپلاس از روش حذف گوس:
   طراحي فيلتر حركت دهنده:
   طراحي فيلتر تقويت لبه:
   طراحي فيلتر لبه افقي و عمودي:
   طراحي فيلتر افزايش دهنده شدت نور و لبهها:
*فصل سوم*
   كاربردهاي هيستوگرام در پردازش تصوير:
   تاثير تكنيكهاي پيش پردازش در افزايش دقت تناظر يابي عكسي:
   استخراج نواحي شامل متن و تفكيك متن به حروف:
   پيش پردازش تصوير:
   فوكوس خودكـار دوربين هاي ديجيتالي:
   تشخيص چهره:
   تشخيص پلاك خودرو:

*فصل چهارم*
   تشخيص پلاك خودرو:
   تشخيص محل پلاك:
   فيلتر گوسين:
   پيدا كردن لبههاي عمودي:
   تحليل هيستوگرام:
   پيدا كردن محل كانديد پلاك:
   سايش تصوير:
   گسترش عمودي تصوير:
   استخراج پلاك:
   جداسازي كاراكترها:
   شناسايي كاراكترها:
   شبيه سازي:
   فصل پنجم  نتيجه گيري:
   مراجع:

*فهرست جداول و اشکال*   جدول 1: مقايسه انواع تصوير بر اساس تعداد بيت
   شكل 1: نحوه نگاشت مقادير  پيكسله ي تصوير ورودي
   شكل 2: نحوه نگاشت مقادير پيكسله ي تصوير خروجي
   شكل 5: نحوه پياده سازي عملگر مكمل
   شكل 6: نحوه پياده سازي عملگر ميانگين
   شكل 7: تصوير  دانهه ي برنج
   شكل 8: نمودار هيستوگرام  دانهه ي برنج
   شكل 9: يك نمونه نمودار هيستوگرام
   شكل 01: ماسك اعمال شده بر روي  پيكسله
   شكل 21: تصوير خروجي پس از تعديل هيستوگرام                          
    شكل 11: تصوير ورودي و هيستوگرام آن
   شكل 31: عمل كشش خطي
   شكل 41: پيكسل هاي تيز و آرام
   شكل 51: تصوير با نويز فلفل نمكي
   شكل 61: تصوير با اعمال فيلتر تيز كننده
   جدول2: انواع فيلتر
   شكل 71: فيلتر disk
   شكل 81: فيلتر گوسي
   شكل 91: فيلتر لاپلاس
   شكل 12: فيلتر تقويت لبه prewitt
   شكل 22: فيلتر تقويت لبه sobel
   شكل 32: فيلتر افزايش دهنده شدت نور unsharp
   شكل 42: نمونه اي از كاربرد ocr
   شكل 52: مراحل تشخيص پلاك
   شكل 62: تصوير سطح خاكستري ورودي
   شكل 27:  (الف) ماسك عمودي سوبل، (ب) ماسك افقي سوبل
   شكل 82: نتيجه عمل لبه يابي
   شكل 92: نمودار هيستوگرام تصوير
   شكل 03: تصوير كانديد به دست آمده از تصوير لبه
   شكل 13: تصوير حاصل شده پس از حذف نواحي خارج از محدوده
   شكل 23: تصوير حاصل شده پس از سايش و گسترش افقي
   شكل 33: تصوير حاصل شده از پر كردن حفره هاي احتمالي
   شكل 43: محل تقريبي پلاك  پر كردن حفره هاي احتمالي
   شكل 53: تصوير حاصل شده پس از گسترش عمودي
   شكل 63: پيدا شدن محل پلاك
   شكل73: پلاك استخراج شده از كل62.52
   شكل 83: هيستوگرام پلاك استخراج شده
   شكل 93: كاراكترهاي جداشده


که به نظر کامل می اید !!!!
خواشمن است اگر در باره این پروژه مطلبی دارید در این فورم قرار دهید متشکرم

----------


## jigool

نمیدانم در این تاپیک چگونه فایل اپلود کنم ولی در هر حال  فعلا فایل ها در جای دیگری اپلود میکنم تا یکی از دوستان توضیحی بدهند 
من  بر اساس فهرست بالا شروع به جمع اوری اطلاعات کرده ام  از فونت  b  nazanin  استفاده میکنم و همچنین رمز تمامی فایل ها (به این خاطر که  نتوانستم در قسمت اپلود همین وبسایت استفاده کنم رمز قرار داده ام)
رمز همه فایل ها : barnamenevis.org
فایل فونت برای دوستانی که فونت  b naznin   را ندارند 
http://s6.picofile.com/file/8180539192/font.rar.html
فایل های کاربرد  پردازش تصویر 
http://s6.picofile.com/file/81805393...D8%B1.rar.html
البته  شایان ذکر است که اینجانب فعلا نسبت به جمع اوری  اطلاعات اقدام کرده  ام و در هر فایل مرجع قید شده و مطالعه ای در رابطه با کارا بودن مطلب نکرده  ام  بعد از جمع اوری کل اطلاعات با نظر اساتید این وب سایت و دوستان دیگر  اقدام به این کار خواهم کرد (من به خاطر شاغل بودنم فقط صبح ها قادر به  فعالیت در این ضمینه ها هستم)
متشکرم

----------

